# what's this on my turtle's shell?



## welzy07 (Feb 8, 2007)

anyone know what it is and if it needs treated? thanks.

and hey to everyone here, this is my first post. just joined because i've read alot of informative turtle facts here.. finally an aussie turtle page.


----------



## cyclamen (Feb 8, 2007)

looks like he is shedding his shell. can u take a better pic of it, more close up. and welcome to the site. 
mel.


----------



## markars (Feb 8, 2007)

have you been removing shedded plates from the turtles shell? take a clearer picture! But it could be that if you remove the old plates that are stuck you can take off the new layer with it.


----------



## welzy07 (Feb 9, 2007)

the photo wasn't taken for this thread, it's about a month old and his shell's still the same. i'm not able to take a better photo.. and i don't touch his shell. i don't think his shell's shedding (don't wanna wake him for a better look), it's as smooth as the rest of his shell is, nothing's flakey, so i dunno.. just whiter. i have two others (one 7 months like this one and one 2 months) and they haven't had this problem.

any other thoughts?

thanks for the nice welcoming mel


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 9, 2007)

welzy07 said:


> . and i don't touch his shell. i don't think his shell's shedding (don't wanna wake him for a better look


Heh..my first thought was vet!
But I guess an unexperienced non-herp vet would know less then some keepers on this site.
Welcome to it!


----------



## Glider (Feb 9, 2007)

Is it possibly some kind of fungus? like turtle-tinea?


----------



## ldheav (Feb 9, 2007)

Looks like it is shedding, is it an inside turt or and outsied one


----------



## dazza_wilto (Feb 9, 2007)

cant help with the problem, but welcome to site


----------



## -Peter (Feb 9, 2007)

Cant tell from the photo, it isnt clear enough. Take another if you can.
Looks like heat damage, what are the temps of the water and basking spot? It it abrasion?
Its not scute shedding from what i can see.


----------



## welzy07 (Feb 20, 2007)

sorry for the late reply (had to borrow a camera) and thanks for all the responses. i have two new photos so hopefully someone can give me guidance on what to do.

i haven't used the heater this summer and give them walks outside rather than a basking lamp (heard it's a good alternative).

it's a murray short neck, stays in tank except for couple minute walks a week for sunlight.


----------



## -Peter (Feb 20, 2007)

Im not sure, it looks like the scutes are shedding but its not quite right. It looks like there are retained scutes there. I am thinking this turtle is well fed and has grown quite rapidly by the pinecone effect on the carapace. Its probably to do with that. I would keep an eye on it and see if it is shed related. Unless you have a turtle savvy vet I dont think you would get much satisfaction. You could get some scrapes sent away for testing to check for fungal or bacterial infection.


----------



## angel_saza (Feb 20, 2007)

pinecone effect??


----------



## Reptilian (Feb 21, 2007)

can turtles get calcium build-up on thier shell???


----------



## mrdestiny (Feb 21, 2007)

It might help if you give us their age and their carapace length.


----------



## olivehydra (Feb 21, 2007)

angel_saza said:


> pinecone effect??



same as hand grenade effect


----------



## -Peter (Feb 21, 2007)

They get calcium build up around their organs from memory, Pinecone effect, ok, instead of single level flatish scutes, they grow and retain the previous growth and you get a pattern effect. Basically the shell grows more than it sheds.


----------



## mines bigger (Feb 21, 2007)

what is he being kept in, this may help determine what it is


----------



## welzy07 (Feb 22, 2007)

this turtle's about 7 months old, and i don't know what carapace means but it's shell is about 7cm long and wide. i was told it's a boy, and have a female living with it in the same tank, also 7 months with a shell 9cm long and wide and that one has no shell problems becides a little shedding. i'll show a photo of their tank. i first noticed the thing on it's shell about 2 months ago, and he's never acted any differently so i don't think it's something that affects him.

thank for all the help, i appreciate you guys caring for my little guy


----------



## mrdestiny (Feb 23, 2007)

My guess is that the living conditions are causing this problem, ie two growing turtles in that small tank that is not big enough. Also you don't appear to have a UV lamp or a basking lamp, which are essential, despite the fact you take them for a walk outside. 
We didn't ask about what you are feeding them. The best diet is a varied one, like what they would be getting in the wild, ie small fish, prawns etc. Murray River turtles like some plant material too. 
Check the ph level of the water too, turtles like it neutral (7).
Allan
http://turtletownsydney.tripod.com/


----------



## welzy07 (Feb 28, 2007)

thanks mrdestiny but their tank's nowhere near too small for them. i'll look at buying the basking lamp but haven't seen any at the petshops near here so i might have to order one. and they do eat a variety of foods but i'll try and include more for them. thanks for the advice


----------



## krissy78 (Feb 28, 2007)

this effect can also be caused by lack of calcium... you will find the shell goes a bit soft to the touch and this colour. add a calcium block to the tank water and see how that goes... if all else fails tank him to a place that sells fish and turtles and ask there. these people are just waiting to of load some knowledge onto people.


----------



## mrdestiny (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Welzy
a basking lamp is nothing special, just a bedside or desk lamp positioned such that the globe (40-60W) is over your floating dock or ramp and providing some heat for them, and of course so that they cannot reach it and burn themselves.
Allan


----------

